# Hello from Copenhagen



## Kan Ryu (May 10, 2015)

Hi MT.com

My name is Asher.
I am an instructor for the martial arts organization "Jissen Kobudo Jinenkan" and I run Denmark's only official Jinenkan Dojo. It's a small non-profit Dojo with, currently, nine students.
I am set in Copenhagen, but was however born and raised in London.
I have known for a long time, that there was no Jinenkan training in London and think, there must be some people there seeking to learn this art.
My main intention on joining MT.com, is so these people may easier find me, so I may help them learn the arts of the Jinenkan, and so that there one day might be a Jinenkan training environment in England's capital.
I am however also here to answer any questions anybody might have on Jinenkan. F.ex. the 7 Ryu-ha, the disciplines or our methods of training.
A healthy discussion on something more general could also be of interest. I have in the past stayed away from on-line discussions but, this seems like a mature place for conversation so, maybe we will speak out there....!!!

Shikin haramitsu daikomyo,

Asher Ware, Sandan
Dojo-cho, Jinenkan Kan Ryu Dojo
Denmark and London.


----------



## K-man (May 10, 2015)

Hi Asher. Welcome to MT. Although your field of expertise is far from mine, I will look forward to hearing about Jinenkan.


----------



## Tez3 (May 10, 2015)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 10, 2015)

Hi Asher welcome to MartialTalk.  I look forward to hearing all about your training and especially the Jinen Ryu that Manaka Unsui Sensei created!


----------



## jks9199 (May 10, 2015)

Welcome! I think it's great to get a wider viewpoint on the various x-kan arts.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 10, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. I hope you enjoy it. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Kan Ryu (May 11, 2015)

Wow, thank you all for your warm welcome.
Already feel at home here ;o)
I would love to tell you all more about Jinenkan. So if you have any questions - fire away!
Will keep my eyes on the ninjutsu og koryu forum for your Q's.
Kindly,
Kan Ryu.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 11, 2015)

Welcome

And I am looking forward to learning more about Jinenkan


----------



## Transk53 (May 11, 2015)

Welcome along.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 11, 2015)

Welcome !


----------



## Kurai (May 11, 2015)

Welcome.  I look forward to your posts about the Jinenkan.  The perspectives of a member and instructor of Manaka Unsui's organization, will add for some pleasant diversity to the forum.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 11, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

In addition to answering questions about your system, you might want to jump in on some of the other discussions we have on general martial arts topics. It's always nice to get a greater diversity of views.


----------



## Kan Ryu (May 11, 2015)

Thanks again guys, good to meet you all.
And of course, I will do my best to participate regarding topic's of general martial interest.


----------

